# A slingshot from Rayshot



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi there Folks,

I just picked up this fine slingshot from Rayshot today. It is a little wooden beauty I couldn't resist. When I got home I banded it up with some TBG and a Roo SuperSure pouch (also from Rayshot). So here's the scoop... It is small yet comfortable. It feels very nice in my hand. As for performance, I am shooting better with it than I ever have with any other sling I have made myself. It truly is made for me. I just had to share this with you all.

Thank you again Rayshot for allowing me to acquire this fine work!!!





  








A beautiful Rayshot slingshot - closeup of wood grain




__
busySteve


__
May 30, 2016


__
1



I just picked up this fine slingshot from Rayshot today. It is a little wooden beauty I couldn't...









  








A beautiful Rayshot slingshot - closeup of his signature mark




__
busySteve


__
May 30, 2016




I just picked up this fine slingshot from Rayshot today. It is a little wooden beauty I couldn't...









  








A beautiful piece by Rayshot




__
busySteve


__
May 30, 2016




I just picked up this fine slingshot from Rayshot today. It is a little wooden beauty I couldn't...






busysteve


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

If I don't go wrong, it is based on Axiom Champ design, a very good slingshot.
Anyway it is a very fine work. Lucky you!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Ray makes legendary slingshots! Wonderful quality grain. Proven design. Great find Steve!


----------



## Mr. P (Feb 1, 2015)

I have had my eye on the poly version for quite a while. I can imagine how well yours feels and shoots. Congratulations!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Lol you beat me by a day I as after that cheers enjoy it.


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok, so this slingshot really is beautiful and performs great. What makes it even better is the craftsman. If you get a chance to meet Ray, you'll meet a fellow that has a passion for what we love and enjoy. He makes it pretty darn easy to love this sport. Quite honestly I get a similar vibe from most other folks on the forum.

Group hug!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

An original made by Rayshot is a Gem in any collection . Be careful with that one . Congratulations !


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you, I am fearful of a fork hit during every shot. I wouldn't know what say if it happened. But it works so well. I try not to think about it too much. So I don't will it to happen.

Ray, is there the remote possibility that you can offer an ugly one that performs just as well? A beater, if you will?


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

busySteve said:


> Thank you, I am fearful of a fork hit during every shot. I wouldn't know what say if it happened. But it works so well. I try not to think about it too much. So I don't will it to happen.
> 
> Ray, is there the remote possibility that you can offer an ugly one that performs just as well? A beater, if you will?


Never-mind, that's a potentially insulting request. Sorry Ray. Besides, can there be an ugly slingshot?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

busySteve said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you, I am fearful of a fork hit during every shot. I wouldn't know what say if it happened. But it works so well. I try not to think about it too much. So I don't will it to happen.
> ...


Cut one out yourself from Baltic birch plywood and learn with it . You can buy the material at a craft store .

Better yet .Order one from simpleshotshootingsports . Made from King starboard and only $20 . It will laugh at fork hits .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> > busySteve said:
> ...


Treefork your absolutely right and if that's doesn't float his brother boat he could also get a poly one from simpleshot as well


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> busySteve said:
> 
> 
> > busySteve said:
> ...


I totally agree with having ones made from a material like this. ESPECIALLY, if by chance someone wants to shoot what you are shooting....Give them the ply. I have one with multiple hits, still solid, filled the dents with epoxy for the next one that wants to try.

In fact I banded up that one for Steve. He hit shots number 2 and 3 of a 1 5/8 circle from 33 ft and said, referring to the shooter above; I'll take it.


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Rayshot said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > busySteve said:
> ...


I really appreciate all of your input. I went here (http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/axiom-champ-poly/) to see what they cost and nada. They are out. I have a friend with some black 1/2" hdpe and he is going to give me what I need. So I will begin making one this week. I'll post it here.if it comes out ok. But the one Ray made... I'm still going to use it from time to time, I just wont let anyone else use it. ;-)


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

busySteve said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


My black axiom champ attempt next to a Rayshot model. No comparison, but it is functional. Works very well actually. And it's nice and ugly, a router table would help.





  








Axiom Champ attempt




__
busySteve


__
Jun 1, 2016




My black axiom champ attempt next to a Rayshot model. No comparison, but it is functional...






Thank you all so much. Your input is always valued.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

busySteve said:


> Thank you, I am fearful of a fork hit during every shot. I wouldn't know what say if it happened. But it works so well. I try not to think about it too much. So I don't will it to happen.
> 
> Ray, is there the remote possibility that you can offer an ugly one that performs just as well? A beater, if you will?


The Axiom Champ Poly is an exact duplicate of Ray's design and they just restocked them this week.


----------



## busySteve (Apr 3, 2014)

Already ordered one,


----------

